# Automake 1 16 1 conflicts with automake wrapper 20131203



## clawhammer (Aug 14, 2018)

I get the error that it installs files to the same place /usr/local/bin/aclocal error code 70. When I try to install KDE5 and also Gnome desktop I get this error. FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2018)

Update your ports tree and remove devel/automake-wrapper (if it's installed).


----------

